

Twitter Growth Hacking Using Twitter Search API - mukeshitt

I submitted this tool earlier and you guys liked it. Today, I have some updates and a way to do the same without using this tool<p>Tweet Full (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tweetfull.com) a tool that helps you get leads from Twitter. Instead of making this post a plug for it, I am going to give away the secret sauce so that you can use it without paying for the tool.<p>One thing that has worked wonders for me when it comes to marketing on Twitter is to feed my customers&#x27; ego.<p>I used Twitter advanced search to find people who were Tweeting with my keywords of interest. Then I would engage with those Tweets by simply Favoriting or RTing those Tweets. This was not as obtrusive as starting a conversation with them, yet it made them curious enough to check out my profile.<p>Then I would use a pinned Tweet with a great call to action (20% off right away) that would encourage them to click on my link. I also had a link to the startup&#x2F;product I was promoting.<p>My Twitter analytics showed me crazy growth doing this. I was getting 2-3X impressions spending only an hour or so doing this. You can use this method for your own use without paying anybody.<p>Then I thought of automating it and someone posted on Reddit about Tweet Full (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tweetfull.com). It had additional bells and whistles like I could search for people with certain words in their Twitter Bios (Twitter search doesn&#x27;t do that), filter by their Klout score and most importantly ability to pick Tweets with certain sentiment. It is a decent growth hacking tool for Twitter that produces results.<p>With Tweet Full I am getting over 70K impressions on my profile a month and 1-2% of these people engage with me via Tweets. I use Tweet Deck to keep up with all of the accounts I manage and to engage in a conversation with those who Tweet Back at me. Many times it is automated &quot;Thank you for Fav&quot; Tweets but many a times I have gotten legit customers.<p>Hope you like it.
======
dtsingletary
Definitely would suggest going beyond the Klout Score and implementing a mix
of topics, topical scores, interest and influence into the Klout calculation.
The raw Klout Score is a bit broader than necessary for lead qualification and
relevance.

